# What's this Delta Rockwell Lathe worth



## chrisirving (Mar 21, 2017)

These photos are all the info I know about this Lathe that is coming up in an estate sale this weekend a couple of miles from where I live 
This would be my first lathe, if I could get this a decent price, should I?
What would be a decent price?
I'm hoping it's the lathe AND accessories…


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

$200 maybe $250 would be fair to the seller
imo. Machines are always overpriced at estate
sales in my area. They start high on Friday
and slash prices on Sunday.


----------



## chrisirving (Mar 21, 2017)

> $200 maybe $250 would be fair to the seller
> imo. Machines are always overpriced at estate
> sales in my area. They start high on Friday
> and slash prices on Sunday.
> ...


Thanks, That's about what I thought too
I'll go check it out this weekend


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

That's a great lathe, I've had the same one for over 40 years runs like a champ.


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

I had that same lathe only mine had the Reeves drive. I paid $500 for it 20 years ago and sold it for the same amount, a year ago. This one isn't Reeves drive, so I would say not more than $300-350 depending on what it comes with. It was an excellent lathe for me, highly recommend it.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Go get it before somebody else does ! Excellent lathe.


----------



## chrisirving (Mar 21, 2017)

They wanted $575.00 for it and weren't negotiable yet, I'll see if it's still around tomorrow


----------



## timeshare (Feb 7, 2010)

I have one that is some older with indexing guide , vari- speed in excellent shape guess if you called and offered 350 for it I would not let you even see it, they are hard to come by in excellent condition. I have photo of it posted in OLd woodworking site. Been offered one thousand for it, just smiled and said no thank you.


----------



## timeshare (Feb 7, 2010)

Go to old vintage machine and you will see it.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Great lathe, but $575 is too much, considering what you can buy new. $150-200 seems right. It's long enough to do table legs as well as small stuff like pens. Is the motor variable speed??


----------



## chrisirving (Mar 21, 2017)

> $200 maybe $250 would be fair to the seller
> imo. Machines are always overpriced at estate
> sales in my area. They start high on Friday
> and slash prices on Sunday.
> ...


Thanks Loren! You were dead on, I purchased the lathe today for $225.00. I've got it in my shop now and it runs perfectly!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Mine is a 46-450 (Reeves drive). Painted in good shape (new bearings, good paint), I wouldn't part with it for less than a $750.00 to a grand. It's an over 300 pound beast and will give decades more performance.


----------

